

A Tech Perspective: Title II Isn't the Answer for Internet - chrisabrams
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2015/02/24/a_tech_perspective_title_ii_isnt_the_answer_for_internet_125706.html

======
belovedeagle
"There are currently no major issues with how Internet Service Providers offer
broadband service, nor is there any groundswell of dissatisfaction from the
millions of Americans who are generally able to consume as much bandwidth as
they desire."

I'm not even sure what to say about that; it's so plainly false it's not even
laughable. It conflicts with every bit of evidence and every anecdote that
everyone else is reporting.

